# Skipper and Scooter: The Inferno



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper and Scooter
The Inferno



​*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper*

Look out Skipper and keep moving your feet so they do not get stuck. By now you should have very hot feet and be dancing a jig with Scoot, This is quite a challenge. Blessings, Jo Ann:budge::budge:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

"Cut, cut! I need you to stand closer to the crater like Skipper. Now scoot your bum over there now, Scooter!" Director Peachy yelling over the horn.

"Umm...no thanks, Peachy. I'm quite comfortable where I'm at and I'm not getting paid enough to stand that close!"

"Oh man-up, Scooter. I can't feel a thing with these rugged Gortex boots...AAAGH but my tail just caught fire!"


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Cute. Love the little booties


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh my...if a fellow weren't careful he could get a real improper feather singe in that place....

Definitely the boy's most radical trip spot yet....


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my, now that is one dangerous expedition. The boys better stay away from the spewing lava!


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

My girls are swooning over Skipper... however, Lemony is a bit disappointed that her personal crush, Scooter-- won't go a bit closer to the edge. She really is beginning to sway her attention toward the brave and handsome Skipper... The other girls, noting Lemony's attitude, are rooting for Scooter, who in their opinion, is as handsome (at least) as Skipper! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh my you guys like to live dangerously. But don't get your boots burnt from being to close to the crater... Looks like that lava is a bit hot for your toes.... You could toast marshmallow's on it for a snack.... Looks like you guys are having so much fun and you both don't mind being in a dangerous situation ...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jo Ann said:



Look out Skipper and keep moving your feet so they do not get stuck. By now you should have very hot feet and be dancing a jig with Scoot, This is quite a challenge. Blessings, Jo Ann:budge::budge:

Click to expand...

Thanks, Jo Ann! 



Jedikeet said:



"Cut, cut! I need you to stand closer to the crater like Skipper. Now scoot your bum over there now, Scooter!" Director Peachy yelling over the horn.

"Umm...no thanks, Peachy. I'm quite comfortable where I'm at and I'm not getting paid enough to stand that close!"

"Oh man-up, Scooter. I can't feel a thing with these rugged Gortex boots...AAAGH but my tail just caught fire!"

Click to expand...

I hope the camera crew took care of that mishap immediately! We can't have either one of our stars injured during filming! 



kcladyz said:



Cute. Love the little booties

Click to expand...

 Booties? Pfffft! Those are heavy duty rough and tumble boots specifically designed to withstand the high temperatures of the rock the boys are standing on! 



Jonah said:



Oh my...if a fellow weren't careful he could get a real improper feather singe in that place....

Definitely the boy's most radical trip spot yet....

Click to expand...

 Yeeeeow!!! :wow: I sure hope there are no casualties.



aluz said:



Oh my, now that is one dangerous expedition. The boys better stay away from the spewing lava! 

Click to expand...

 I agree, Ana -- Skipper looks MUCH too close to the edge to me! 



jrook said:



My girls are swooning over Skipper... however, Lemony is a bit disappointed that her personal crush, Scooter-- won't go a bit closer to the edge. She really is beginning to sway her attention toward the brave and handsome Skipper... The other girls, noting Lemony's attitude, are rooting for Scooter, who in their opinion, is as handsome (at least) as Skipper! :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Click to expand...

 Scooter is trying to get a good shot of the bubbling lava down in the crater which is why he's standing back a bit farther than Skipper. Right before this photo was taken, he was up there peering over the edge too! 



LynandIndigo said:



Oh my you guys like to live dangerously. But don't get your boots burnt from being to close to the crater... Looks like that lava is a bit hot for your toes.... You could toast marshmallow's on it for a snack.... Looks like you guys are having so much fun and you both don't mind being in a dangerous situation ...

Click to expand...

 These two daredevils definitely love the adrenaline rush for sure! *


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

How brave are these two, risking poisonous fumes from a spewing cauldron of lava!!!!! 
Their dedication to getting that perfect shot is no doubt what won them that PRIZE of national geographic Photographer of the Year. hoto::cup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Pretty boy said:



How brave are these two, risking poisonous fumes from a spewing cauldron of lava!!!!! 
Their dedication to getting that perfect shot is no doubt what won them that PRIZE of national geographic Photographer of the Year. hoto::cup:

Click to expand...

Thank you, Miss Cathy! :hug: Skipper & Scooter*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh my, our two heroes are living on the edge of the most dangerous volcano in the universe! :wow: 

They clearly have a lot of courage and are brave little boys as they take a few pictures in their most dangerous "retreat" yet! 
I love their facial expressions, Scooter is saying, "Just a little closer, Skipper!"  

What marvelous heroes we have the privilege of seeing 

I absolutely loved it, thank you Deb


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, Star! *


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*THE Most blood curdling, hair raising, devil-may-care adventure, EVER!!! 
I certainly Hope the boys don't Ever try to top This one! (But, in my opinion, whole thing is (almost) worth it, Just to sport those Fabulous Lava Resistant boots!...)*


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh my those boys are literally becoming too big for their boots ... um, or do I mean that the other way around 

LOVE the boots - made me laugh.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh I love this! I just now saw it for the first time. Love the boots . They're real little Nat Geo explorers, those two!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:



THE Most blood curdling, hair raising, devil-may-care adventure, EVER!!! 
I certainly Hope the boys don't Ever try to top This one! (But, in my opinion, whole thing is (almost) worth it, Just to sport those Fabulous Lava Resistant boots!...)

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Ollie!



Frankie'sFriend said:



Oh my those boys are literally becoming too big for their boots ... um, or do I mean that the other way around 

LOVE the boots - made me laugh.

Click to expand...

 I'm glad to hear it made you laugh, Madonna. 



RavensGryf said:



Oh I love this! I just now saw it for the first time. Love the boots . They're real little Nat Geo explorers, those two!

Click to expand...

Thank you, Julie *


----------

